# For those who have every other light...His 'n Her Toilet Light



## nethiker (Sep 19, 2005)

This light claims to give you the Head's-up or Head's-down status in the bathroom. Gave the wife and me a laugh and thought I'd share. Check it out at Gizmodo.


----------



## cobb (Sep 19, 2005)

I think the led museum reviewed a device like that. 

I want a device that illuminates your urine stream so you can see where your peeing.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 19, 2005)

Too much information.


----------



## OddBall (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh my. My missus asked what rock I had been living under!!

Me: "Honey, come see this pee-pee aid thing and toilet bullseye!"

Her: "Yeah, I have seen these ages ago - they're old news. You can pee standing up!" she says!!!

 :huh: 

I can hit a target just fine on my own thanks!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 20, 2005)

cobb said:


> I think the led museum reviewed a device like that.


I did try to evaluate the LavNav, but the seat on our toliet is horseshoe-shaped, and there is no lid, so I could not complete the review.
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/second/lavnav.htm


----------



## Pila_Power (Sep 21, 2005)

You may borrow mine if you wish...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 22, 2005)

Shipping an entire toliet would be rather expensive, so thank you but no thank you.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2006)

If the toliet at my new place in Sacramento CA. that I'll be moving to in late-May of this year has a standard seat and a lid, and I find the silly thing once I'm moved in, I'll be able to test the LavNav in the manner in which it was intended to be used.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 29, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Shipping an entire toliet would be rather expensive, so thank you but no thank you.


Now That Is Funny! :huh:

Yes, saw this novelty/product some years ago. So these are still around eh?

Enjoy!


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 29, 2006)

*They* just tell me to sit down..


----------

